# Problem Lighting Furnace.



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

The deal is, it takes me 5 or 6 tries to get the furnace to light, I know about the air in the line, but I got it to light one evening, just to let it run so the "air" was out of the line, the next evening, I went to light it, Still had to try several times, after the 4th try I gave up. Shouldnt the "air" have stayed out of the line??Is there any sort of an adjustment? I can hear the ignitor clicking, but no flame.Its just tough having to wait for the furnace to cycle before you can try again. can the recycle time be adjusted?? Thanks in advance


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I agree. Once air is out of the line, there shouldn't be any the next time you need the furnace.









Bill


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

You said that it takes 5-6 times before it lights, so I assume that it does eventually light and run. One possible problem might be the "flame present" sensor that detects when the furnace is lit. It does not take too much of residue buildup to insulate it. Only a few milivolts are produced when the flame hits it. If the circuit board does not get this sensor's signal soon after ignition, the gas will be cut off. Just carefully remove the probe (sensor), lightly polish it up with a brass-bristle brush or very fine emery cloth, then re-install it. (I had this happen to my home furnace once, also.)

Another possibility - maybe a spider or other critter has crawled up inside the furnace and decided to take up housekeeping there. The venturi tube could be partially blocked. Wasps like to build nests inside the exhaust and intake tubes, as well. A blockage here might very well be causing you problems. I installed one of the heavy stainless steel mesh covers over the intake and exhaust tube, to keep the critters at bay.

Maybe others might think of something else.

Mike


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Ill check that. I assume the furnace is under my Ref. there is no way to get to it from the outside guess i need to to take off the grate from inside??/ I have an 05 23RS


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

dominer said:


> Ill check that. I assume the furnace is under my Ref. there is no way to get to it from the outside guess i need to to take off the grate from inside??/ I have an 05 23RS


I'm not sure. Appliance positions are different on every model. Mine is under the fridge (29 BHS) and access is through a panel below the fridge door. Just look for the intake/exhaust ports on the outside and that will locate it for you.

Let's hope that someone here has had a similar problem and can relate the fix.

Mike


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

dominer said:


> Ill check that. I assume the furnace is under my Ref. there is no way to get to it from the outside guess i need to to take off the grate from inside??/ I have an 05 23RS


I some times have the same issue. It seems to happend after not using the trailer for a long time. to help with this issue, I turn on the stove for 30 secs and them run the furnace. It works every time.


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Well I guess I will try that to, ill run the stove then go for it, yes mine is under the fridge as well


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

After you have it lit, I assume for the night, does it cycle on and off when its on the thermostat? Wondering if the temp is higher than thermostat setting and it has no reason to light when you are trying.

John


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Havent used the furnace overnight yet, just tried to light it in th morning when we woke up, a little cool then, had the temp up on 75, i know it wasnt that warm in the trailer, A good thought but thats not it


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

heres an update.. I stopped at the dealer today to ask some questions. He told me that it is very possible that the ignitor might not be directly in the tube for lighting. To check the ignitor. So I removfe the fromt cover under the fridge, theres the furnace, I then remove the front cover of the furnace itself. Two wires there but no ignitor, Im assuming these wires lead to the ignitor, as luck would have it at the BACK of the furnace.... Ok theres two scdrew holding the furnace in place one at each front corner, Also a gas line there at the right front corner. Does anyone know If I remove theose two screws and loosen the gas line, will the allow the furncae to slide out of the opening so I can get to the back of it?? Or is there more to it?? How are the exhause vents hooked into it?? Thanks in advance



dominer said:


> heres an update.. I stopped at the dealer today to ask some questions. He told me that it is very possible that the ignitor might not be directly in the tube for lighting. To check the ignitor. So I removfe the fromt cover under the fridge, theres the furnace, I then remove the front cover of the furnace itself. Two wires there but no ignitor, Im assuming these wires lead to the ignitor, as luck would have it at the BACK of the furnace.... Ok theres two scdrew holding the furnace in place one at each front corner, Also a gas line there at the right front corner. Does anyone know If I remove theose two screws and loosen the gas line, will the allow the furncae to slide out of the opening so I can get to the back of it?? Or is there more to it?? How are the exhause vents hooked into it?? Thanks in advance


Sorry about the typos there, didnt proof and fat fingers today


----------

